# Winter + Wasserschnecken



## sanny (21. Okt. 2008)

Hi Ihr Lieben!

Ich meinte zwar mal was darüber gelesen zu haben, aber irgendwie find ich´s nicht wieder.  

Was passiert mit den Wasserschnecken im Winter in einem Mini-Teich, in diesem Fall diverse Speißkübel?

Unter welchen Bedingungen können die drinbleiben?

Hab kaum Mulm auf dem Grund und mach mir jetzt so meine Gedanken, was passiert, wenn der Bottich durchfriert...

(wie ich mein Glück kenne, wird er eh platzen...    )


----------



## Eugen (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winter + Wasserschnecken*

Hallo Sanny,



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> ... und mach mir jetzt so meine Gedanken, was passiert, wenn der Bottich durchfriert...



ganz einfach,dann werden die __ Schnecken auch durchfrieren.

Pack die Bottiche mit Luftpolsterfolie ein und zu Sicherheit noch eine Styroporplatte oben drauflegen.
Dann wird weder der Bottich, noch werden die Schnecken platzen.

Bei meinen Bottichen hat das bisher funktioniert.


----------



## sanny (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winter + Wasserschnecken*



> noch werden die __ Schnecken platzen


  :shock 

Die "Knubbelfolie" kann ich mir wahrscheinlich bei dem einen sparen, weil ich den Bottich in eine Holzkiste "gepflanzt" habe.
Ist sozusagen Erde drumherum, müsste reichen, oder?
Oben drauf halt die Styroporplatte.





Ich geh derweil Styropor suchen.........


----------



## Annett (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winter + Wasserschnecken*

Hallo Sanny,

damit es weniger krümmelt, nimm Styro*d*ur.....

http://stummi.foren-city.de/topic,11036,-styropor-styrodur.html


----------

